# Wheel refurb/powder coat cumbria



## jamesk656 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all, 

I have a set of diamond cut faces on my BMW X3 which although we’re ‘refurbed’ by Sytner BMW when I bought the car 4 months ago shows signs of very very poor prep and now are bubbling already. They have agreed to get them sorted but can anyone recommend somewhere near to or in Cumbria (I’m based in Penrith) that you would recommend for a refurb or more likely a full strip and powder coat 

Thanks in advance
James.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Have a chat with Greg at top wheels morecambe mobile number 07508707792


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Hi James,
Having worked in the motor trade for 36 years I've seen the best and the worst wheel refurbishers. The only ones we use now, and I can heartily recommend them, are Demon wheels at Walton Summit Industrial Estate, Bamber Bridge near Preston. They are 2 mins from J29 M6 so dead easy for you to jump on the M6 at Penrith, probably 45 mins. They have repaired and refurbed BMW, Porsche, McLaren, Merc, Range Rover and Lamborghini wheels for us, to name a few. Owned and run by two brothers, Andy and Paul, they are really friendly and experienced. The job they do is second to none, by far the best I have seen.
https://www.demonwheels.co.uk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I've just had an alloy [long story] refurb'd & powder coated by The Wheel Specialist in Inverness [Kenny] and am *very* pleased with the result. I had the alloys on my e39 done years ago and knew what to expect from them.

I appreciate it's a franchise operation & you _could_ land with a poor operator, but I suspect they'd not last long if they turned out poor work.


----------



## nc_ (Sep 20, 2015)

Give CD Coatings near ****ermouth a shout, worked wonders fixing a kerb bite on diamond cut wheels on our i30N


----------

